
The Bizarre Behavior of Rotating Bodies, Explained (Dzhanibekov Effect) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VPfZ_XzisU
======
peter_d_sherman
Both Physicists and Quantum Physicists talk about "spin".

But, if whatever is spinning is unbalanced in some way (i.e., wingnut in outer
space under zero gravity, see video), and that spinning causes a reversal in
orientation across some axis in some period (amount of rotations), then
shouldn't those effects be considered as having the potential to happen, in
whatever is spinning?

In other words... consider quantum particles...

Perhaps a quantum particles transition to-and-fro other quantum particles
during specific very small periods of time, where "period of time" is defined
as the number of rotations a particle makes, relative to a specific scale.

Sort of like the wingnut re-orienting itself after a certain amount of
rotations, in space / zero-gravity...

